# Review of the Parker Sidekick Extreme



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

This is the first of our upcoming woman's/youth bow review. The next in this series will be on the Bowtech Soldier


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Oct 23, 2003)

Your review video should be great.. once I get to a high-speed connection!  Dial-up just doesn't get the job done!  Tnx for the review!


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you! These kinds of reviews are very helpful for those of us who don't live near a pro-shop (or are lefties and can't really try anything out even if we do live near a shop). 

I'm sure a lot of us are looking forward to more of your reviews. Thanks again, and keep 'em coming!


----------

